# Sharpening Japanese knives



## fizzy_candy (Jan 7, 2005)

helloo!
I recently bought a Misono knife, and I don't really have much of a clue as how to sharpen it. Does anyone know any good sites that I could go to that I can learn? 
Also a lot of sites that I've went to say to use a water stone to sharpen them, but does that really matter? I have ceramic stones will they work just as well?
Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Water stones can have extremely fine grits. I don't know anything about Misono itself. Is this a user or a display piece?

If it's a user, I am of the opinion ceramic stones are sufficient for very usable edges. A water stone with good technique can achieve much sharper edges but you won't notice a big difference in continued use. 

Phil


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Do invest in a water stone! Especially for Japanese knives. It's really worth it. The finer blade requires it. The ceramic stones can do serious damage and grind it down to nothing in no time. Look around any good sushi place; you won't see a ceramic stone in sight.


----------



## akmike (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a good link. http://www.watanabeblade.com/english...en/sharpen.htm


----------



## d_r_sharpening (Jan 7, 2005)

fizzy,
Sorry this is getting to you a little late but as they say...

Anyway, here's two sites I recommend checking out for information on sharpening Japanese knives.

1. Knifeforums.com - "In the Kitchen" forum

2. Foodie Forums - "Fred's Cutlery Forum"

Both of these sites have all the information you could ever ask for regarding Japanese cutlery.

--Dave M.--


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

IMO ... ALL knives would benefit from being sharpened on waterstones.
i usually start with a #1000 grit, then finish up with a #2000 grit. considering
the grits can go down to #6000 grit, the #2000 grit is not too extreme.
with a proper touch, the #2000 grit will give you a mirror shiny edge.
take a good look at the misono edge. MOST "western style" japanese knives
are sharpened more on one side. german knives are generally sharpened 
evenly on both sides, sometimes referred to as a 50/50 grind. the japanese
tend to have "right hand" and "left hand" grinds. these tend to be 70/30 or
even 80/20 grinds. holding the knife in your hand and pointing away from
you, the 80 will be on the side of the knife you are master handed. a little
known fact but true as to why a japanese knife will cut straighter than a
western knife.

for a dvd on how to sharpen, order from <<japanese-knife.com>>


----------

